# Accounting Package



## Amateur (2 Jan 2007)

Hi,

I am just after setting up a small business and require an Accounting Package to do the following:

Print Invoices
Handle VAT
Track Customers
Track Payments
Print Receipts
Handle Bank Account
And any other small business tasks. Want to have the provision also to build on the package if I expand in the future. At the moment, just the one user is required.

Any recommendations?

I have been looking *QuickBooks 2006 SimpleStart*

Any others?
http://www.quickbooks.ie/quickbooks/Main/Products-Simplestart-Overview.htm


----------



## aman (2 Jan 2007)

Have used Sage Line50 & Sage Line100 previously & found them very good.

http://www.sage.ie/Business_Software/accounts/home.asp


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Jan 2007)

I don't suppose theres any opensource software that will perform this task?


----------



## davidoco (2 Jan 2007)

try http://www.invoiceit.com for $99 it's a steal.  I have used it and set it up for a couple of one man shows and one shop selling tiles/bathrooms.

If you expand out and need to use one of the €500+ packages - most will allow you to import all your details from an access or excel file which can be exported from invoiceit.

Get the trial and see how it's done. You will be impressed at the simplicity of it.


----------



## mo3art (2 Jan 2007)

I've used the bigredbook for a start up company and it has stood the test of time, 6 years on.  It's simple and cheap enough.


----------



## Glenbhoy (2 Jan 2007)

TAS books version 1 (or something like that - simplest version), is approx. €100 and is pretty simple to use - it does all you require too.


----------



## Glenbhoy (2 Jan 2007)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=33852

see this thread


----------



## Amateur (4 Jan 2007)

Thanks for everyones help.

Any others?

Big red book does not seem that cheap.

Has anyone got any experience of quickbooks?


----------



## podowd (5 Jan 2007)

I've been using quickbooks for about 5/6 years now and find it very good. I'm an accountant but it's excellent for non-accountants as a lot of the tasks are in plain-english rather than accountancy-speak (e.g. to post a cheque you are literally "writing" a cheque on screen). Also, it's one of the few packages to allow you amend previously posted entries, most accountancy packages force you to post a journal entry to cancel the original entry and then post a new entry. This can be a very useful feature for the non-accountant as it allows you to easily correct errors (which you are bound to make as you learn the ropes!). I'd definitely recommend it, it's not the cheapest package out there but it's not too expensive and will make your life easier.


----------



## Amateur (5 Jan 2007)

podowd said:


> I've been using quickbooks for about 5/6 years now and find it very good. I'm an accountant but it's excellent for non-accountants as a lot of the tasks are in plain-english rather than accountancy-speak (e.g. to post a cheque you are literally "writing" a cheque on screen). Also, it's one of the few packages to allow you amend previously posted entries, most accountancy packages force you to post a journal entry to cancel the original entry and then post a new entry. This can be a very useful feature for the non-accountant as it allows you to easily correct errors (which you are bound to make as you learn the ropes!). I'd definitely recommend it, it's not the cheapest package out there but it's not too expensive and will make your life easier.



Thanks very much for this information, it is very helpful. I have looked at alot of packages and Quickbooks Simple Start does seem cheaper than most solutions. I would appreciate if you could answer a couple questions for me. Can you print receipts with it? Does it handle deposits? I am setting a up a small web development company and am wondering if this would suit my needs!


----------



## Crugers (5 Jan 2007)

Quickbooks.co.uk have Simplestart @GBP£34+ 17.5% VAT, downloadable from the site. Better value than the .ie site @ €72 +21%VAT (without the download facility).
UK versions have worked for me for 10+ years, just set home currency to Euro... *(may not be possible with Simplestart and Regular (UK) version as they don't have 'Multi-Currency' option)*
I'm not sure if Irish version has VAT 3 Return format, UK version has VAT 100 format i.e. UK format, but these days Revenue VAT3 return is done online through ROS or by pen and paper anyway!
Quickbooks.co.uk site mention Intuit's usual 30 day no quibble money back guarantee, the .ie site doesn't but I'd be surprised if it doesn't apply here too.
Key Features of Quickstart mentions Sales Receipts and "Track Bank Accounts" which I take to include "deposits" recording.
One point I don't like in the key features is "CASH VAT RETURNS"...
I don't know for sure but it may not handle accrual VAT and you may need Revenue approval to account for VAT on a cash basis only!
Quickbooks Regular has VAT Management (cash or accrual)... Maybe you would be better off with "Regular" version...

QUICKBOOKS - Highly Recommended!!


----------



## Amateur (5 Jan 2007)

Thank you very much for your information. Being a total novice there are a couple things I dont understand. 



Crugers said:


> I'm not sure if Irish version has VAT 3 Return format, UK version has VAT 100 format i.e. UK format, but these days Revenue VAT3 return is done online through ROS or by pen and paper anyway!



I have never done a VAT3 return, what this all about?? Should I be able to do this with the accounting package?



Crugers said:


> One point I don't like in the key features is "CASH VAT RETURNS"...
> I don't know for sure but it may not handle accrual VAT and you may need Revenue approval to account for VAT on a cash basis only!



I dont quite understand this, how is the package limiting me here?

Thanks.


----------



## mirmick (5 Jan 2007)

Amateur said:


> Thank you very much for your information. Being a total novice there are a couple things I dont understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
It means you can only do VAT retuns on cash basis which means that only take into account the purchase invoices which are paid and sales receipts. You cant do VAT on accrual basis, means dont include the invoices which are not paid and the uncollected sales invoices.
There should'nt be any problem using Quickbooks for VAT3 returns whether you want on cash basis or accrual basis. If need any help send me a PM.


----------



## Karangka (6 Jan 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong.

In UK VAT law, under cash accounting basis for you can't claim input VAT on purhcase invoices which are not yet paid. 

However, under Irish system (cash accounting basis), you may claim VAT on receipt of purchase invoices even when they are not yet paid. 

Some accounting packages do not cater for Irish cash accounting VAT. Only purchase invoices paid are claimed when preparing VAT3 returns. I know for sure that TAS Books let you calculate VAT under Irish cash accounting system.


----------



## Amateur (6 Jan 2007)

What is the cost of TAS books? Opinions on it?


----------



## askalot (6 Jan 2007)

Maybe checkout MYOB Business Basics. Their UK site has a 30 day free download trial so you can see if it suits your needs. It's a fully featured version but it is timelocked to 30 days, if you then decide to buy the full version it retains the data you've entered into the trial version.

I've used it for years and it's very straight forward.


----------



## Crugers (6 Jan 2007)

"...cost of TAS books..." €134+VAT for TAS 1 AND annual fee for support and maintenance update... 
I have to ask why, if it is specified for non accountants and if it has so much functionality you still need to pay "annual fees" for support and updates? Luckily I'm not too sceptical or I might think a lot of accounting packages are designed to provide long term annual income for software companies as opposed to packages that work for the purchaser...

Apologies for complicating matters on VAT3 versus VAT100 etc...

VAT3 returns are (mostly) very basic really: VAT collected - less VAT paid = VAT due to Revenue.
How any software handles VAT is down to how / when you enter / date the transactions. It is "common" to all software packages...


----------



## mirmick (6 Jan 2007)

Karangka said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> In UK VAT law, under cash accounting basis for you can't claim input VAT on purhcase invoices which are not yet paid.
> 
> ...


 
You are right. Thats the difference b/w UK and Irish VAT system.


----------



## serotoninsid (6 Jan 2007)

mirmick said:


> You are right. Thats the difference b/w UK and Irish VAT system.


So this is the only difference between a/c'ing packages geared for IE as opposed to UK?


----------



## mirmick (6 Jan 2007)

serotoninsid said:


> So this is the only difference between a/c'ing packages geared for IE as opposed to UK?


 
Accounting packages are always developed according to each country's requirements. There are other differences as well like different VAT rates, tax rates, currency etc. If you are irish business then make sure you buy irish version.


----------



## askalot (6 Jan 2007)

mirmick said:


> Accounting packages are always developed according to each country's requirements. There are other differences as well like different VAT rates, tax rates, currency etc. If you are irish business then make sure you buy irish version.



Any package I've ever seen allows you to set your own VAT rates, tax rates and currency. I would always look to source software outside of Ireland as in my experience it is always cheaper to do so.


----------



## serotoninsid (6 Jan 2007)

askalot said:


> Any package I've ever seen allows you to set your own VAT rates, tax rates and currency. I would always look to source software outside of Ireland as in my experience it is always cheaper to do so.


If sourcing outside of ireland, which package would you recommend for a sole trader/part time business?


----------



## askalot (7 Jan 2007)

I've used MYOB Business Basics for years, it's easy to use and perfect for a sole trader or small business. You can download a 30 day trial version from the UK site.


----------



## Dearg Doom (8 Jan 2007)

Has anyone any experience of [broken link removed] (GNU/GPL licensed accounting software)?


----------



## fergalfly (12 Apr 2007)

Hi,

A friend of mine is using The Virtual Accountant at Hook Head and swears by it. As far as I know it is an online accounting package designed for contractors or small businesses. Apparently you can produce invoices online. It tracks sales invoices, purchases invoices, expenses, salaries and produces reports for Tax returns. I found this description on the their site. It's a little long, but perhaps it will answer your questions.



Rgds,
Fergal



Amateur said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am just after setting up a small business and require an Accounting Package to do the following:
> 
> ...


----------



## Dearg Doom (12 Apr 2007)

Fergalfly,  and both with a link to hook head?? Don't be surprised if these are treated with suspicion. Have you read the ?


----------



## joesoap (13 Apr 2007)

Can you not just change the vat rates/currency rates etc. to what ever your country's requirements are. 
Vat rates will change within your region so you will probably have to change them anyway.


----------



## Gordanus (22 Apr 2007)

Has anyone used the Irish package "Sort my Books"?   
Am wondering if it's worth using for a bookkeeping/accountancy ignoramus (which is why I'm spending Sunday with the books, aghast at how much I'm owed) and also if anyone outside Kerry uses it!


----------

